# iMovie mobile et caméra numérique.



## titof2 (24 Mars 2011)

Hop, l'iPad 2 sort demain 

Je suis vraiment très tenté par cette nouvelle mouture car je dois partir en voyage aux USA en juillet.

J'ai  dernièrement acheté iMovie sur mon iPhone 4 et je tourve cette appli  très sympa et surtout ça ouvre pas mal de possibilités en voyage 

Donc, j'explique mon but :

- partir avec juste l'ipad 2, ma cam et mon appareil photo.
- récupérer photos et vidéos via le camera link depuis mes SD, aussi peut-on importer des vidéo avec ce dernier ???
- monté et publier mes vidéos sur iMovie mobile via wifi le soir à l'hôtel.

Mes quiétudes après quelques tests :
- iMovie fonctionne très bien avec des fichiers réalisés avec la cam de l'iPhone 
-  par contre il n'arrive pas à utiliser les fichiers provenant  directement de ma cam ( mp4 en H264 720p importés depuis iTune via le  dossier photo qui se syncro avec l'iPhone ) alors que mon iPhone les lit  sans problème depuis la biblio de photos 
-  Seul moyen trouvé pour qu'iMovie mobile en veuille bien c'est de  compresser les fichier mp4 en mov avec iMovie en partage vers iTune mais  sur le Mac.
Le hic c'est qu'en voyage, je n'aurais pas le Mac sous la main :hein:

Du  coup, vu que l'iPhone lit parfaitement les mp4 720p de ma cam, je me  demande si c'est une limitation volontaire d'iMovie mobile ou bien un  problème qui sera corrigé au niveau de l'appli à l'avenir ?

Quelqu'un s'est-il posé ce genre de question ici ? ou bien je suis ptete un peu trop Geek 

Mais imaginez un peu le potentiel de ce genre d'association pour ceux qui aime voyager léger 

Bref, le sujet est ouvert 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h50 ----------

Un élément de réponse à ma question (en anglais) :

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3719

En gros ça dit que les fichiers autre que vidéo apple sont susceptibles de ne pas être reconnus par iMovie sur iOS.

Snif, ça sent pas bon


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est une limitation volontaire.

D'une part pour privilégier une source fiable d'import et d'autre part pour avoir un fichier réellement exploitable sans soucis par le iPad et l'iPhone qui possèdent moins de puissance qu'un ordinateur.


----------



## titof2 (24 Mars 2011)

C'est vraiment dommage 

Mais bon, je viens de trouver une petite alternative qui elle semble fonctionner sur mon iphone : Reeldirector

Contrairement à iMovie, déjà il vaut 1.59  et prend en charge toutes mes vidéos avec un système de réencodage plutôt propre 

En attendant un éventuel update d'iMovie ça me sauve un peu


----------

